
Ethereum Based Scam: Gifts Are Dangerous - funerr
https://hackernoon.com/beware-of-geeks-bearing-gifts-autopsy-of-an-ethereum-based-scam-837276200b9f
======
valuearb
This actually sounds like one scam that I can't get made about.

~~~
funerr
What do you mean?

~~~
valuearb
The scammers are scamming scammers.

